# Popcorn our Parti-Standard Girl



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Anything over 15" is technically a Standard. But is she stays the size she is now I'd say she's an oversized mini. 

Very cute!! I love partis!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

wrong order, 1st is after grooming, 2nd is yesterday, 3rd is at 8 weeks and here is the 4th just day before grooming.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What does her pedigree look like? Is she the product of a Mini breeding or a Standard breeding or a Mini/Standard breeding?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think she'll likely reach 20 inches or more full grown. She's only 4 months old, she still has LOTS of growing to do.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She looks like a standard poodle. She's very cute.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow she cought up well for only being 3 lbs. Mandy was always one lb less then weeks from time we brought her home 8lbs 9 weeks so on.
Anyways she is now at 2 years 32lbs so tiny but great size to pick up and snuggle
Casey was always 1 lb over week so 8 weeks he was 9 lbs and at 18 months is 55lbs approx.
Should be interesting 
Wonder why she was so tiny did they forget to feed the pups or what.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

What a happy little girl! She is darling!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> I think she'll likely reach 20 inches or more full grown. She's only 4 months old, she still has LOTS of growing to do.


I agree with Locket and as well kpoos. There is still plenty of time for growing.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

lovely parti poo where did you get her from?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a cute face she has. At four months she's got a lot of growing to do but I bet she won't be a big standard. Never know though do we? I can't believe she only weighed 3 pounds at 8 weeks old... my little dogs that only get to be 15 or som pounds weigh more than that by that age... usualy lol.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I am still having issues with the breeder I got her from, should have went with my inital instinct, but I loved partis and got sucked in. I still have yet to get her papers, but I do have a copy of the email from AKC registering the litter and am in the process of putting togehter a request to AKC for assistance.

We LOVE Poppy and got a great pup, although small, I would not change getting her, just the breeder. I would never use her or recommend her again, not just because of the papers, Poppy's tail was very infected from being docked. Our vet suspects it was done much later than it should have been.

Again we really LOVE Poppy, especially my son, and she works well in our family. Would not trade her for the world! Although, I can't wait until those puppy teeth are gone!!!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, she is adorable! I love the Parti's


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree - I love partis! And Poppy is adorable It is so hard to tell how big they are going to be - ours have both outgrown their "estimates"!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

aprhj said:


> I am still having issues with the breeder I got her from, should have went with my inital instinct, but I loved partis and got sucked in. I still have yet to get her papers, but I do have a copy of the email from AKC registering the litter and am in the process of putting togehter a request to AKC for assistance.


Humm..... My guess is that this is a Mini/Standard breeding since 3lbs at 8 weeks is about half the size of a typical Standard puppy. I think in my last litter that some of my boys were 8 lbs at 8-9 weeks.

It is hard to say how big she will end up without knowing her lines. My Sabrina line was very late maturing. At a year, Izze was only 19" and she ended up at 21". Delilah's line is very fast maturing. Most of the puppies got their full size by age 7 months and stopped growing. 

If we are betting though, I'll say that she will end up 19". Is there a prize for the best guess?


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

The more partis I see, the more enamored I become with them. She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## missbeth (Nov 18, 2009)

who did you get her from? I am in the market for a parti and I think it is just as important to know who to avoid as it is to know who is a good breeder.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a sweetie!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What an absolutely beautiful parti! I love the markings on her face. Look forward to seeing "growing up" pics of her as she matures. Will be interesting to see the height she matures at. Let's see if Cbrand wins.....LOL. I have to say, if I were a betting person, I would not bet against Cbrand.


----------

